# Best loan rates?



## ncit9933 (14 Jun 2006)

Hi which Irish lending insitute offers the best rates for a loan <€5000?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

Have you checked the ?


----------



## irishpancake (14 Jun 2006)

try tesco, see here


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

A mortgage top-up scheduled for repayment over the same term as a comparable unsecured personal loan would probably be the cheapest form of credit assuming any charges that might apply don't inflate the cost.


----------



## ncit9933 (14 Jun 2006)

How many time are you allowed to do a mortgage top up?

Is it not just a one off chance?


----------



## bambino (14 Jun 2006)

AIB have excellent offering at the mo' on personal loans.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

ncit9933 said:
			
		

> How many time are you allowed to do a mortgage top up?
> 
> Is it not just a one off chance?


No - depends on many factors not least of all the amount of equity you own in your property for example. Note that it's generally advised that one use a mortgage top-up/loan consolidation as a once off opportunity for rectifying debts/finance problems and that you schedule consolidated loan top-ups over a similar term to the original unsecured loans rather than paying them over the full term of the original mortgage.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jun 2006)

bambino said:
			
		

> AIB have excellent offering at the mo' on personal loans.



Only for loans over €25,000.  Their other rates are not as competitive as other lenders.  If you are borrowing that much, a mortgage top-up repaid over a short term makes more sense.


----------



## ncit9933 (15 Jun 2006)

Thanks Guys.

Think I'm just to go for BOI and clear it off as fast as I can.
I looking to borrow €5000 and I've already got an account with them.

What do the credit unions charge


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jun 2006)

ncit9933 said:
			
		

> I looking to borrow €5000 and I've already got an account with them.


Just because you bank with them is no reason to borrow from them. You should shop around for the best deal/rate.


> What do the credit unions charge


It varies from _CU _to _CU _and the rates they quote won't include the cost of having to keep money in shares/on deposit while borrowing.


----------

